# my 5 yr old quarter horse stallion



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

handsome boyy. love his colour


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow he is beautiful


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks . i prob wont breed him but also wont have him gelded


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Now that he's older and developed, why not have him proud cut? Would leave the stally attitude without the potential for a whoops...then he could have buddies instead of the lonely life a stally leads...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

EveningShadows said:


> Now that he's older and developed, *why not have him proud cut?* Would leave the stally attitude without the potential for a whoops...then he could have buddies instead of the lonely life a stally leads...


 
I'm not sure I understand this piece of advice... what's the point of purposely doing this to a stallion? It could very likely not change him at all - which is why when a gelding is acting studdy, it's advised to make sure that he _isn't_ proud cut. You either geld or you don't - there really is no real middle ground; proud cutting won't accomplish much of anything.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

What I'm saying is that if the OP wants to keep him stallion purely for the mental traits, not for breeding purposes, then leaving him proud cut would keep the overall temperment but disable his breeding ability, no? Maybe I misunderstand what proud cut is...my understanding is you leave a gland that produces testosterone but remove the actual testicals. My post was also intended as a question as well  "why not have him proud cut?"


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

he is actually very well mannered and have never had any big problems with him around the ranch . only when hes around mares he tends to want to act up but nothing that might put me or others in any type of danger. ive owned him since he was born ive worked on him for the 5 yrs that hes been with me.. i wont have him gelded simply because i dont think its necessary for him atleast not at this point in his life


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Fair enough


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Having a horse proud cut really makes no sense - they can be unpredictable and still very, very studdy; even worse than some completely intact stallions. I have never heard of deliberately leaving a stallion proud cut, and personally I would not recommend it.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not to mention there is no such thing as an actual "proud cut" horse. Either it's a crypt or it's a botched gelding job but with no retention of excessive testosterone production.

http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/bms/erl/PDF/Learnstall9_proudcut_apr09.pdf


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Not to mention there is no such thing as an actual "proud cut" horse. Either it's a crypt or it's a botched gelding job but with no retention of excessive testosterone production.
> 
> http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/bms/erl/PDF/Learnstall9_proudcut_apr09.pdf


THANK YOU!

"Proud cut" is a myth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evaluna (Jul 2, 2011)

most people dont understand why i want to keep him a stallion and not having him breed . well im just not a big fan of gelded horses i do think they loose some of the attitude they had as stallions . i like attitude in a horse .. call me crazy


----------

